# PRO service



## RedLT (Nov 10, 2010)

*Public Relations Officer (PRO) Needed*

I have just set up a branch office in Dubai Healthcare City and I need to find a reliable PRO to manage visas for me and my family and employees (only a few). 

I will also need them to manage other government relations tasks as they arise, so probably on an ad-hoc basis rather than full time.

If anyone has any recommendations I will be very grateful.

RedLT


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Why? Where?*

Why was this post moved and where was it moved to? I may also need the services of a PRO as the company I am working for is small and does not have one in-house. Why is this question any diffrent than asking for the recommendation for a cleaner, car repir shop or broker?


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a company to assist with residency visa for me, then following mine, my wife and kids. It would be good if they could assist with whole process, setting up medicals, translating docs and also getting driving licence.

I'm not looking to employ the person. This is not a job ad so please dont remove it. I want to hire a company to assist, that;s all.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jason359 said:


> Can anyone recommend a company to assist with residency visa for me, then following mine, my wife and kids. It would be good if they could assist with whole process, setting up medicals, translating docs and also getting driving licence.
> 
> I'm not looking to employ the person. This is not a job ad so please dont remove it. I want to hire a company to assist, that;s all.


Perhaps you could try these people:

MEDI-Express

Hope this helps.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

With respect, it is a very easy process to do yourself. Medical and Driving Licence you just turn up,no appointment necessary. Make sure you have all docs attested and notorised BEFORE arriving in Dubai.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*With respect*

I wasnt asking whether the process was easy or near impossible. I was asking if anyone had used the services of a PRO to shepherd them through the entire process and, if so, would they recommend that person/organisation. I am aware most people turn this stuff over to their company PRO, but I dont have that option. I am also aware that some people like to do it themselves either to save the money or as some sort of badge of honour or accomplishment. That's not for me. If I can pay someone to do some of the running around and perhaps get me to the front of the line, then I'm in. When in Rome and all that.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

jason359 said:


> I wasnt asking whether the process was easy or near impossible. I was asking if anyone had used the services of a PRO to shepherd them through the entire process and, if so, would they recommend that person/organisation. I am aware most people turn this stuff over to their company PRO, but I dont have that option. I am also aware that some people like to do it themselves either to save the money or as some sort of badge of honour or accomplishment. That's not for me. If I can pay someone to do some of the running around and perhaps get me to the front of the line, then I'm in. When in Rome and all that.


I am sorry I didn't give you the exact answer you wanted. Silly me!


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Silly me*

Maybe I'm the silly one. I just dont get why people on here feel the need to post a reply such as "try dubizzle" or "you might be able to get that particular item at a hardware store". Really. I mean really, why bother. If you cant give a specific answer to a specific question, IMHO, dont bother to reply. When someone asks can you recommend a cleaner/car repair shop/restaurant, I think we should assume that they have enough wit to use (the equivalent of) yellow pages or google. It is probably safe to assume, without the need to specify, that they are looking for ACTUAL recommendations - Mr/Mrs so and so XYZ Company... but then again silly me might be wrong.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What are you - the Forum Police?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jason359 said:


> Maybe I'm the silly one. I just dont get why people on here feel the need to post a reply such as "try dubizzle" or "you might be able to get that particular item at a hardware store". Really. I mean really, why bother. If you cant give a specific answer to a specific question, IMHO, dont bother to reply. When someone asks can you recommend a cleaner/car repair shop/restaurant, I think we should assume that they have enough wit to use (the equivalent of) yellow pages or google. It is probably safe to assume, without the need to specify, that they are looking for ACTUAL recommendations - Mr/Mrs so and so XYZ Company... but then again silly me might be wrong.


you'd be surprised just how many people do come on these forums with no idea how to use google/yellow pages


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*maybe*



xabiachica said:


> you'd be surprised just how many people do come on these forums with no idea how to use google/yellow pages


you might be right, but without google etc,how do they find the forum in the first place?!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

So, been recommended a PRO yet? 

Can imagine lots of people rushing to your aid now.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Thanks*



Mr Rossi said:


> So, been recommended a PRO yet?
> 
> Can imagine lots of people rushing to your aid now.


Very useful post Mr Rossi. Many thanks for taking the time to respond. Just so you can sleep peacefully tonight, you'll be pleased to know that I have had 63.456 PM's and 33.17 of them have been most helpful


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jason359 said:


> you might be right, but without google etc,how do they find the forum in the first place?!


That's a question we ask every day...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

RedLT said:


> I have just set up a branch office in Dubai Healthcare City and I need to find a reliable PRO to manage visas for me and my family and employees (only a few).
> 
> I will also need them to manage other government relations tasks as they arise, so probably on an ad-hoc basis rather than full time.
> 
> ...


I have the names of a couple of companies that provide these services. Never used them myself but they might be of help.
PM me for details if you are still interested and I will dig them out for you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

jason359 said:


> Very useful post Mr Rossi. Many thanks for taking the time to respond.


You're welcome. It's always nice to help out pleasant people, especially those gifted with such deft quips.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

RedLT said:


> I have just set up a branch office in Dubai Healthcare City and I need to find a reliable PRO to manage visas for me and my family and employees (only a few).
> 
> I will also need them to manage other government relations tasks as they arise, so probably on an ad-hoc basis rather than full time.
> 
> ...


Does DHCC not help with that? I thought as the company sponsor that the free zone authority would assist with visas and other government relations.


----------



## Snowy girl (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pro*



jason359 said:


> Very useful post Mr Rossi. Many thanks for taking the time to respond. Just so you can sleep peacefully tonight, you'll be pleased to know that I have had 63.456 PM's and 33.17 of them have been most helpful


Hi 
wondering if you found a PRO and if yes, could you please give me the contact info
Thanks


----------



## vallavan (Jul 28, 2011)

indexdubai 
i am not used this company, my friend told, they are doing the service which you are looking for.


----------

